

So you want to apply to Y Combinator... - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/so-you-want-to-apply-to-ycombinator

======
dggrjx
Just watched Moneyball last night, and the end of this post makes me think of
what was said in the movie. I presume this to be true, because it's one of
those simple things (for a little longer, FMRI's are starting to read thoughts
afterall).

The point was that a scout can spot a player with great talent and abilities,
but no one but the player knows what goes on inside his head, and no one knows
how he'll do for sure in the big leagues.

Seems like a perfect analogy to founders. YC is spring training where they've
identified people with potential and will then try to coach them onward.

The big difference, though, is that you can get 'the majors' (a successful
company) without YC, and as stated in a similar post today, the greatest
founders will find a way regardless.

Props to all who try. More props to those who try, fall, and try again.

